# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Cement slurry with bondcrete mix

## AndyH

hi guys, 
does anyone have any specific recommendations as to how much bondcrete should be added to a cement slurry to bond a screed to existing concrete? 
the instructions on the bondcrete packaging are a bit different to what ive read and been recommended by other people ... some say 5 parts cement, 1 part water , 1 part bondcrete, and others have said half cement and half bondcrete! 
does anyone have a good mix that they regularly use with good results? 
Cheers!

----------


## billbeee

Hi Andy
I usually start with the best intentions of doing it as it says on the pack.  Invariably this gets a bit expensive and I water it down a bit more than what they say, probably double what they say and touch wood, no problems yet. 
I like the stuff, it does a good job. 
Just clean up your tools and work area as soon as you you get the time.  It is a lot harder to shift than plain sand and cement.
Cheers
Bill

----------


## scottyb

You can get a good bond by painting the boncrete directly onto the concrete just before you place the screed mix on top. Don't let the bondcrete 'skin' over before you place the screed as then it won't bond nearly as well.

----------


## malb

> Just clean up your tools and work area as soon as you you get the time. It is a lot harder to shift than plain sand and cement.

  Love bondcrete, have known it to be the main adhesive for boats and all sorts of things, but it does promote rust, so clean up ASAP.

----------


## Brickie

Isnt Bondcrete just PVA?  :Confused:

----------


## echnidna

Its a low grade pva Al

----------

